# Awesome Harnesses!!



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just wanted to share this with you all. I have purchased several of these harnesses. I just love them. Izzy has one on in my siggy pic. She just added more colors and I ordered 6 more!!

Designer Small Dog Harnesses by ParkAvenueDogs on Etsy


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are really cute! Thanks for sharing. I saw these when you posted about them in another member's thread recently and I really liked them. I think I will order a couple for Emma. Do you find the velcro to be pretty secure?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes the Velcro holds well. I have never "undone" the one around the neck, I just pass it over her head, then Velcro the one around her chest. It holds really well. And I like how the D ring isn't just sewn in, one of the pieces of harness, I can't remember which one now, goes through the D ring, then the 2 pieces are sewn together. Just a FYI, I also messaged her and asked if she could make matching bows for their hair and she did say she will work on that.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you I Like these******
*Maybe Try One and See*****
*Nickee.*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Her etsy site says she's on vacation right now...*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

All of her things have been sold and she's on vacation until July 22. How much does she sell them for? They sure are cute! I like how they don't cover the dog much and would be great during the summer when it's so hot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

All of the ones I purchased are not adjustable and they have the bows on the back. I ordered the 15" and it fits Izzy perfectly. They are $12.00 each, my last order was for 6 harnesses and the shipping and handling was 7.00. So right now I have a total of 12 of these  As far as I know she custom makes them to order. I asked for them to by 1/2" shorter in the neck and it was not a problem on the 2nd order and I didn't even have to ask for it on the 3rd order, she just remembered and emailed me to let me know she was doing it for me.


I didn't realize she would be on vacation. I just got my 3rd order in yesterday. If you look at the feedback you can see the pics of the ones that we commented on.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> All of the ones I purchased are not adjustable and they have the bows on the back. I ordered the 15" and it fits Izzy perfectly. They are $12.00 each, my last order was for 6 harnesses and the shipping and handling was 7.00. So right now I have a total of 12 of these


*How big is Izzy?? *


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

[URL="https://www.etsy.com/transaction/136634524?ref=fb2_tnx_image"]  Here are pics of all the ones I have ordered.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *How big is Izzy?? *


 
She is right at 10 lbs. She is 15" around her chest and 9" long.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> She is right at 10 lbs. She is 15" around her chest and 9" long.


*So she needs the chest measurements? Those are soooo cute!! I can't wait to get some for Mia. They will be great for warmer times..*

*I enjoy playing Words with Friends with you by-the-way.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are cute,and look they'd be easy to put on. With the price being inexpensive, you could (and you did). LOL get several.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *So she needs the chest measurements? Those are soooo cute!! I can't wait to get some for Mia. They will be great for warmer times..*
> 
> *I enjoy playing Words with Friends with you by-the-way.*


 
Yes when you place your order on her site there will be a drop down that you choose how many inches the chest is.

I like the WWF too!!! I only get to play at night when I am at home. It's too small to see on my iphone, I have to wait until I have the Ipad.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't wait for her to get back from vacation so I can order some of these for Maggie. They look like they would be very comfortable.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

they are darling!!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I love these!!! Can't wait to order some for Bella.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Soo pretty! and so many beautiful designs, too! I will definitely be ordering a few from her when she gets back. They're a steal at that price! Do you find they pull at all on the neck? The band around the front seems very narrow and i know that even with the soft mesh puppia harness Penny sometimes still sounds like she's choking herself. I've thought about getting an easy leader to see if this corrects the pulling.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Love these! They do not ride high on the neck do they? Cassie is 5 lbs. what size would you suggest. Thank you for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

maggie's mommy said:


> I can't wait for her to get back from vacation so I can order some of these for Maggie. They look like they would be very comfortable.


*Oh goodie...the girls will be twins...LOL I'm going to order some too...they look so comfy and cute.*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Soo pretty! and so many beautiful designs, too! I will definitely be ordering a few from her when she gets back. They're a steal at that price! Do you find they pull at all on the neck? The band around the front seems very narrow and i know that even with the soft mesh puppia harness Penny sometimes still sounds like she's choking herself. I've thought about getting an easy leader to see if this corrects the pulling.


 
No, as a matter of fact they were too loose around Izzy's neck, the band that fits the chest was tight enough, but I had asked her to make the neck band about 1/2" shorter. Izzy has worn these several times, but recently all day from 9:30am until after 5pm, and I never once saw her struggle, pull at it or try to chew it like she usually does. The neck band and the chest band are the same width, it may look smaller in the pic but they are the same width.



Cassievt said:


> Love these! They do not ride high on the neck do they? Cassie is 5 lbs. what size would you suggest. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I don't have a suggestion on size. I would measure Cassie. Around her chest right behind her front legs because that is where it will rest. Then use that number when you go to order. Remember that there is about 2 1/2" of Velcro at the neck and chest for you to adjust it if you have to. I didn't on mine, they fit her perfectly around the chest, I just have to line the Velcro up.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

These are absolutely adorable! Harnesses are usually so well bla but now they can be fashionistas!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is the harness Izzy had on to go to daycare this morning. It is red with a black and white pattern. The bow is something I already had, also red with black and white hearts on it. If you go back to page 1 to look for this one, it looks pink in the pic, but it is dark red, it has white little "snowflakes" on it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*As soon as she gets back from vacation I will be ordering a couple of these.*

*What measurements does she need besides the chest? How about the neck?*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the neck is a standard size, all the order form asks for is the chest.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I think the neck is a standard size, all the order form asks for is the chest.


*Okey Dokey, thank you. My Mia will be stylin' as soon as the woman gets back off vacation...*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I don't like velcro on harness, i use adjustable harness instead. My dogs open velcro as 1-2-3


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

She makes them in the adjustable if you want them that way. It is a choice. But I don't have an issue with Izzy and the Velcro.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll have to check this out when she's back from vacation. Does she also have some suitable for boys? Izzy looks so cute in her harness I don't blame you for getting several.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

yes she has blue and green ones, and you can get them all without the bows on the back for the boys


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok I've been quiet on this thread for a long time because I hate to say anything negative about a product. And they really are beautiful and I'm sure extremely well made. However I would feel terrible if I didn't say something and someone's Malt had an unfortunate incident no matter how unlikely it could be.

I will never sell a harness that is designed to be a true functioning harness for walks and car booster seats that the sole source of securing it is velcro. No matter how high the quality of velcro, velcro can, does and has given. And I know people have asked about the part that goes around the neck and you say it rides low on the neck. However it's design is pretty much a modified "H" style harness that many feel is unsafe and defeats the purpose of a harness since it does come up fairly high on the neck and if the dog were pulling, being lifted quickly or God forbid tethered into a car booster seat when there was a collision, there is very real potential for that neck strap to slip up and not only cause trachea damage, but I could even see some pretty severe neck trauma. 

I think they are beautiful harnesses and I think they could be used safely in certain situations. But I would not use them in a car booster seat or in a large open area where the fluff has a very long (or worse the dangerous retractable leash) or walks. But they would be a lovely choice for small social events where you simply want to keep them confined to stay within several feet of you and you also want to make a fashion statement. Like meeting friends at an outdoor cafe. :thumbsup:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the Susan Lanci harness and this one fits very similar to that one, also with Velcro.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> She makes them in the adjustable if you want them that way. It is a choice. But I don't have an issue with Izzy and the Velcro.


this sounds better for me  I want to be sure my babies wont run away while my kids walking them


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I have the Susan Lanci harness and this one fits very similar to that one, also with Velcro.


I won't sell the Susan Lanci Tinki Harnesses for the exact same reason. It wraps right around the neck like the so called harness dresses that even the designers say are not meant to be used as an actual harness, nor guarantee it. I LOVE and HIGHLY RECOMMEND the Susan Lanci Step In harnesses!! :thmbup: I've yet to find a dog (or even a cat for that matter) that was able to slip out of a properly sized Susan Lanci Step In. And the fabric is super thin and so pliable it does not alter the natural gait/movement of the dog so it won't cause any joint problems. Several trainers were concerned about Buddy Belts and how it altered the movement of dogs during Rally so I asked my holistic vet who specializes in movement and how it affects performance and health of the animal. He agreed the Buddy Belt was not a good choice. So I asked him to find a harness he felt was a good choice from his perspective. I had to politely tell him that the harnesses he chose were what I would equate to orthopedic shoes. :HistericalSmiley: So then I showed him the Susan Lanci Step Ins and he was totally fine with those. So WooHoo!! Style AND Function.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Then which harness is the best of the best of the best??? I am so lost now as I heard that Buddy belts were a great line and so was puppia ...............aaaahhhh its like so confusing SM Peeps........................!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> Then which harness is the best of the best of the best??? I am so lost now as I heard that Buddy belts were a great line and so was puppia ...............aaaahhhh its like so confusing SM Peeps........................!!!!!


Of the ones I've tried, Susan Lanci Step Ins are the best for safety and practicality. But you can't fit them easily over articles of clothing. So they are my go to choice for naked dogs and when traveling or doing any kind of training or walking. Puppia, the Type A that slips over the head, are ok but not great imo. Most dogs don't like something slipping over the head and too many dogs are an 'in between' size I've found. Meaning to get the right size for the girth, sometime the part that slips over the head is too big. And dogs can then back out of them. Or people go down a size making the part that slips over the head too snug and ride too high. Again defeating the purpose of a harness by still putting pressure on the trachea. I'm no longer comfortable with their type B or jacket style harness since the velcro is what is really holding it secure. The buckle is placed a couple of inches above the velcro and would not hold a dog in the harness if the velcro were to give. Doggles makes a nice one that has a v-cut at the neck to give more room away from the trachea. But again it slips over the head. I'm really liking Bark Appeal because they've taken the Type B Puppia Harness (Jacket Style) and moved the buckle directly over the top of the velcro. So because of the placement, if the velcro were to give, the buckle and strap is still there. It's one that I choose often for walks when we may get a bit dirty or in the rain. I use them often in the car booser seats too. HipDoggie's Step In Style are nice too but I would not use it in a car booster seat. Too much length with the strip that the O-Ring is on in conjunction with the tether of the car booster seat. And in my own reasoning, we know what seat belt and shoulder straps do to us in the event of a collision. I think there would be more potential for bruising with the tiny thin straps on the HipDoggie Step Ins. Sometimes people like to get them a size up so they fit over sweaters and hoodies. When they wear them on a naked dog or with thin clothing, due to being a bit larger, the top chest strip may ride up high enough to still give the dog that hacking sound when pulling. But that's because it's hitting that soft tissue area just above the collar bone. But shouldn't harm the delicate trachea. The down side of the HipDoggie Step Ins is that the longer strip that has the O-Ring for the leash attachment often times falls down and bumps the dogs side or back. For some dogs this is something they don't like and one I would not recommend for any type of training classes or Rally. But it's the one I use almost every day for taking my fluffs out to potty or walks in my neighborhood. And yes, its what I put on over their outfits to go in the car booster seat when we're going to the store even though I don't recommend it for car booster seats. I'm a bad mommy. It's a time issue thing of having to dress them at the store vs at home. And I rationalize it that I'm 5 minutes away from the store and it's all in town driving going no more than 30 mph. But it's still not the safest thing. :embarrassed:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The posts by Crystal&Zoe caused me to become more concerned about what I put on Leila for car rides. Because of needing bilateral knee replacements myself, I am unable to take her for walks, so I'm not as worried about that. (She does get plenty of exercise inside.). I thought the harnesses like Puppia were safe because they don't choke her and are soft. I googled safe harnesses and found this site: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012petsafety/06pilotstudy/prweb9612738.htm. So now I'm really worried about what to do other than never take her anywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> The posts by Crystal&Zoe caused me to become more concerned about what I put on Leila for car rides. Because of needing bilateral knee replacements myself, I am unable to take her for walks, so I'm not as worried about that. (She does get plenty of exercise inside.). I thought the harnesses like Puppia were safe because they don't choke her and are soft. I googled safe harnesses and found this site: Car Safety Restraints For Dogs Found Potentially Unsafe in Pilot Study from the Center for Pet Safety. So now I'm really worried about what to do other than never take her anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know.  It's often the d-rings that don't hold. Until there is an actual Official Standard to test harnesses, all we can do is find the ones we feel will withstand the force of an impact the best. And we aren't always going 60 mph. I hit a deer one night and was thankfully not going super fast. But had mine not been harnessed in to their booster seat, they most likely would not have survived. So even though there is no industry standard, they do help in a large majority of situations.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know.  It's often the d-rings that don't hold. Until there is an actual Official Standard to test harnesses, all we can do is find the ones we feel will withstand the force of an impact the best. And we aren't always going 60 mph. I hit a deer one night and was thankfully not going super fast. But had mine not been harnessed in to their booster seat, they most likely would not have survived. So even though there is no industry standard, they do help in a large majority of situations.


 
Can I please tell you that you are a god send!!! Your posts are very informative and interesting plus very very helpful!!! Do you sell any of the recommended harnesses on your website??? :wub:


----------

